# I love my buddy!



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

My corner buddy that is. I don't know what I would do without him.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

That's cool. Looks like a stand-out with a little extra curve


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Pretty neat, that's my first time seeing one.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Very handy. I have one, I like that you can put it on corners and trows you out like 1ft.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

wouldn't get me up that thing:no:


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Where did you pick that up I need me one of them


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I used a ladder that was similar except the v bar was built in above the top rung. Worked well on timber columns.Would not put you out away from the wall like the one pictured .


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

mattvpaint said:


> Where did you pick that up I need me one of them


I have 3 of them myself. HD or Lowes sells the.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

mattvpaint said:


> Where did you pick that up I need me one of them


I got it at one of our local lumber yards. It is pretty versatile. I also enjoy the fact that it is not as wide as a normal stand off. You can get out from the wall and be quite a bit closer to the corner boards.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Yea looks like a great tool I will check my local stores thanks guys


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

What, you don't like to lean the top rug on the edge and "balance" it as you climb the ladder? Man, that thing could take all the fun out of exteriors. :jester:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> What, you don't like to lean the top rug on the edge and "balance" it as you climb the ladder? Man, that thing could take all the fun out of exteriors. :jester:


That's right. How are you going to get the attention of the ladies when you have training wheels on your ladder?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> That's right. How are you going to get the attention of the ladies when you have training wheels on your ladder?


My exact thoughts. We all know how the ladies dig a painter man. Training wheels on the ladder will just cramp my style.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

What brand base stabilizer is that?


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> What brand base stabilizer is that?


It's a basemate. Clever little thing, no drilling, switches out to other ladders in a few seconds. Made in Canada I think. WWW.qualcraft.com


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

is it a fun ride down?

seriously that's snazzy.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

They are nice.I have had mine for over 10 yrs and it is great.Straddles corners perfectly.


----------

